# Question sur Skydrive pour iOs



## psgfan (2 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à savoir si les fichiers présents sur les serveur skydrive se retrouvent "physiquement" sur l'iPad après qu'on les ai ouvert ?
Grosso modo, prennent t'il de l'espace disque sur l'ipad ?

Merci d'avance

Arnaud


----------



## Lauange (2 Juin 2012)

Hello,

Non. Mais tu peux télécharger sur ton iPad le fichier que tu consultes.


----------



## psgfan (2 Juin 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Non. Mais tu peux télécharger sur ton iPad le fichier que tu consultes.



Tu es sûre ? J'ai l'impression en cliquant sur des fichier pdf que ça les télécharge sur l'ipad.
D'ailleurs après la première ouverture qui met 3 plombes, ils s'ouvrent quasi instantanément (à moins que cela ne soit stocké en cache)
Il y a effectivement par contre une option por ouvrir dans iBook, la pas de doute ils sont dans l'ipad


----------



## psgfan (2 Juin 2012)

Après vérification, les fichiers sont bien téléchargés.
Le plus dommage, c'est que la place utilisée par l'application reste bloquée même après avoir supprimé le fichier des serveurs skydrive.
Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour libérer l'espace est de des installer l'application.
C'est un peu galère surtout si on consulte de gros fichiers.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Juin 2012)

Ils sont forcément mis en cache, sinon comment les lire... Par contre je ne savais pas qu'ils restaient, ça semble tellement peu logique...


----------



## psgfan (2 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ils sont forcément mis en cache, sinon comment les lire... Par contre je ne savais pas qu'ils restaient, ça semble tellement peu logique...



Pourtant c'est le cas. Vérifié sur iPhone et iPad avec la dernière version de skydrive installée.


----------

